# Such a stupid question....



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 10, 2004)

K being as I SHOULD know this, and I don't I feel rather dumb for asking...but here goes....When baking...What is the purpose of eggs?  DO you have to use them or an egg substitue or can you add more liquid to make up for the loss?  

Told ya so...silly silly silly for  not knowing.....


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2004)

You know...I never thought about that. I think they are mostly a binding agent in most recipes. I have a friend who is allergic to eggs though and she replaces them with baking powder and either oil or water...can't remember which.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 10, 2004)

Do you think you could ask her Alix.....I often wanna bake but guess what ingredient I am short on??  Ya we eat LOTS of eggs here....have to buy them thru the Hutterites....WAY cheaper....


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2004)

Hope this helps.

In a single word - "functionality".

There are numerous ingredients that are used in foods because they provide 
a specific physical or chemical benefit without imparting any of their 
flavor.  Egg is an excellent example, since the subtle flavor of eggs are 
lost in many dishes containing eggs.

Eggs can provide the following functionality (not a complete list):
-  White when beat in low fat systems form a foam that helps add volume to 
products.
-  Egg yolk has natural emulsifiers that help stabilize water/oil 
emulstions (salad dressing or mayonnaise as examples) so the components 
don't separate as readily.
-  Egg yolk also has a vivid yellow color that can help provide yellow 
tints to finished product.
-  Egg white is an excellent moisture binder, helping to make products 
juicier and more tender.

Eggs are also an excellent source for many nutrients.  While not normally 
added for that reason, it is a definite side benefit.


----------



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh no!  Not again...not here.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

Easy Dina Down girl....RFLMAO........

Raine you never really answered....

I KNOW they have purpoe....BUT can you get away with out using them in cookies????


----------



## Alix (Jun 11, 2004)

To replace one egg use:

1/2 tsp baking powder 
2 tbsp water

This is what my friend whose son is allergic to eggs uses...good luck Tanis.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks Alix!  I usually have eggs on hand, but it seems like I always get in the mood for muffins when I don't have any!  I will try this next time I am out of eggs and in a muffin mood!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you SO much Alix.....I will surely try this......only thing now is I have NO excuses....lol


----------



## Raine (Jun 15, 2004)

Dina, 

Don't take it the wrong way.  That is something I found. Made sense to me.  

I never gave it much thought, so really don't know.  

I may ask a couple of my chef friends and see if they can add anything.


----------



## Dina (Jun 15, 2004)

It's cool, Raine and Tanis.  No more comments on my part.

I have an awsome thumbprint cookie recipe with coconut and raspberry & apricot jam that doesn't use eggs.   But perhaps other recipes do need them to bind and make cookies moist and rich.

Dina


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 18, 2004)

One site afte another Dina....I'm thinking it can only be the other.....


----------

